
Ask HN: What are you doing to stay motivated at work? - tech_crawl_
Just not feeling motivated here... might be time to leave.
======
darrelld
Here is my personal advice:

Get a good solid 8 hours of sleep. Sometimes a lack of motivation is is simply
fatigue. It makes my work day drastically different.

Don't try and cheat it either by sleeping less using caffeine to feel awake.

~~~
merrua
I'd amend this to whatever number of hours you need. For some people that's 10
for others 5. Beyond that this is very very true. Tiredness makes everything
more stressful and difficult and suppressed creative thought (which good
programming needs).

------
bonniemuffin
For me, I can usually get myself going by putting on some good music, then
making a list of a few things I need to accomplish today, and doing the
easiest/fastest one first.

~~~
dontscale
this is great advice in general even if you're not feeling particularly burnt.
doing the easiest one first gives you the momentum to do the rest.

------
avitzurel
One of the best comments here by @darrelld.

I actually wrote a post 3 years ago about this, here's the gist of it

1\. Get solid sleep time

2\. Exercise

3\. Stay Hydrated

4\. Pomodoro

5\. Block all distractions out, I use `get-shit-done`. basically `sudo get-
shit-done work` will block all distracting websites.

Most of all though, if you get the chance to pick your own tasks, just move to
something that's more interesting to you.

Since I switch a lot between operations (chef etc..), backend and frontend,
sometimes just switching to another task helps.

Hope this helps, just my 2 cents

------
anon8764
Life is too short. I'd spend a week with full rest, clean food and water,
determine your happiness level there, then decide. Sounds like you are trying
to mask the core/root of the problem, a bad environment for you.

------
tmaly
find some issue that is wasting users time, either internal or external. Fix
it as a side project and create some value with this project. Then let people
know about it.

------
icedchai
Browsing Reddit and HN?

~~~
crpatino
No, that's more like treating cancer with dope.

------
tech_crawl_
Ya, not sure if it is the best environment for me...

